# co2 enrichment in a 17x15x7 sealed room



## streets (Jul 1, 2011)

i have a flowering room with approximately 3600 watts HPS lighting. i have a controller, regulator and tanks, everything i need for co2 enrichment. i have my nutes schedule locked down as well as humidity (45%). my question is: what temps will i need run to get results with the system i have described? 

from experience only please, for i have read 4 books, and numerous articles online on co2 growing and i would like to to hear from some people that actually use co2 and have seen results, or from people who haven't seen results.

from what ive read seems like 90-95F is the best temps for the plants with 1500ppm max and a 1300ppm drop off point. i plan on enriching my vegging room as well, which is 12x14x7, i am unaware of the ppm levels that vegging plants need, but im assuming its around 1000-1200 ppm. my controller will control both rooms ppms separately.


----------



## 303 (Jul 1, 2011)

streets said:


> i have a flowering room with approximately 3600 watts HPS lighting. i have a controller, regulator and tanks, everything i need for co2 enrichment. i have my nutes schedule locked down as well as humidity (45%). my question is: what temps will i need run to get results with the system i have described?
> 
> from experience only please, for i have read 4 books, and numerous articles online on co2 growing and i would like to to hear from some people that actually use co2 and have seen results, or from people who haven't seen results.
> 
> from what ive read seems like 90-95F is the best temps for the plants with 1500ppm max and a 1300ppm drop off point. i plan on enriching my vegging room as well, which is 12x14x7, i am unaware of the ppm levels that vegging plants need, but im assuming its around 1000-1200 ppm. my controller will control both rooms ppms separately.


 I'm having good results at 85f/1250-1500 ppms, this is my first run with it setup correctly, my clones 'popped' and started taking off in a matter of 4 days, they're still in veg I can't tell you flowering results for another couple months, I just finished my tables couple weeks ago, so I'll compare and share when the time comes, I'm interested as well the flowering results of co2 enrichment.. What kind of controllers are you using, never heard of one that can control co2 in both rooms, your rooms are large why did you go with a tank and regulator, you'll be going thru tanks every other day, a burner would of been more efficient for you I think? 90-95f seems too high.. You could get away with it, I just don't like being that hot in there, 85 is still pretty damn hot especially if your grow room is in your home..


----------



## woodydude (Jul 1, 2011)

78 deg is considered the best temp for a sealed room, a/c CO2 set up @ regulated 1500ppm. 45% is slightly high rh, 40% being optimum. 1.7g/w @ those figures with Nirvana White Rhino, 40l undercurrent rdwc & full AN nute line with 4 x 1,000W in an 8x8 sealed room, 12,000btu ac unit. Monster buds! W


----------



## streets (Jul 1, 2011)

https://sunlightsupply.com/p-14062-titan-controls-atlas-4.aspx

this is my controller, works like a fucking charm.. tons of controllable settings for night time enrichment as well as logs that track how often it has to turn on and off and the highs and lows of a 24 period/photoperiod

75 degrees huh? that contradicts everything that ive read, but i wont discredit it. do you have any pictures of your grow or a journal?


----------



## 303 (Jul 1, 2011)

streets said:


> https://sunlightsupply.com/p-14062-titan-controls-atlas-4.aspx
> 
> this is my controller, works like a fucking charm.. tons of controllable settings for night time enrichment as well as logs that track how often it has to turn on and off and the highs and lows of a 24 period/photoperiod
> 
> 75 degrees huh? that contradicts everything that ive read, but i wont discredit it. do you have any pictures of your grow or a journal?


 Yeah I don't think so, higher temperatures and low humidity is what I've always thought. Thats a sick controller, some bucks though! I've been using cap controllers, not too happy not as adjustable as new ones on the market. My ppm-1 costs $539, then saw one online called the ppm1500, it keeps your levels exact and it was $250. So nice to see equipment come down in price. I just ordered a tds/ec meter for $35. Sweet! Anyway about the co2, I've read the same things you have and I'm almost positive higher temps are recommended, anyone chime in with exp?


----------



## streets (Jul 1, 2011)

did some talking with the local hydro store owner, been growing for 10+ years, he keeps his room at 83-85 and co2 ppm at 1100-1300. he says that if you bring your co2 up to 1500 your plants can thrive at 100F but results will b the same from lower ppm levels and lower temps... i guess that the plant cannot use the entire 1500 ppms efficiently without higher temps, more perspiration. and yes this controller is fucking awesome and dead on.. i was shocked to find out that my grow room co2 were already at 780 ppm!


----------



## 303 (Jul 1, 2011)

streets said:


> did some talking with the local hydro store owner, been growing for 10+ years, he keeps his room at 83-85 and co2 ppm at 1100-1300. he says that if you bring your co2 up to 1500 your plants can thrive at 100F but results will b the same from lower ppm levels and lower temps... i guess that the plant cannot use the entire 1500 ppms efficiently without higher temps, more perspiration. and yes this controller is fucking awesome and dead on.. i was shocked to find out that my grow room co2 were already at 780 ppm!


 780 is pretty high, take it outside and see what it reads. If its over 450 you should re-calibrate it.


----------



## streets (Jul 2, 2011)

Ppm levels are correct, no need for recalibration. Put the sensor I'm my air cooled hood with air pumping in from outdoors, conclusion was that the air in my basement has natural ppm of 780 and outside air had ppm of 380


----------



## 303 (Jul 2, 2011)

streets said:


> Ppm levels are correct, no need for recalibration. Put the sensor I'm my air cooled hood with air pumping in from outdoors, conclusion was that the air in my basement has natural ppm of 780 and outside air had ppm of 380


 that makes sense, basements don't breathe much, co2 builds up easy..


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 2, 2011)

I have run at 85-90 and just found it too difficult to manage the humidity. for me there seems to be a sweet spot that all of my equipment runs in perfect harmony. It depends a great deal on the ambient temps. In the heat of the summer, it's best to run my water cooled lights cooler, my temps around 78-80 which will draw the humidity into the 40's with little help from the dehumidifier(which will ad heat). In the winter, I have to run my lights hotter to create enough heat in the room, it will run nice at 82-85 with much of the heat and most of the humidity controlled by a dehumidifier.

I almost always run at 1500 but change my deadband. When they're just put into the box, I run 700-1500 and slowly raise it to 1200-1500.

For me, excessive humidity in a sealed environment with co2 is much more destructive than too high or low of temps.

A combination of the two can take you out fast!


----------



## streets (Jul 3, 2011)

Ye So that controller is a piece of trash, they r sending me a new one, it was 4 days ago they told me they would send me a new one over night. I've spent around 1500 on co2 equipment and now it cant even b utilized for atleast tues day because of July 4th.. such a fucking let down... My issue was the ppm meter kept going on the fritz saying my ppms were at 151 when my lights were off, no exhaust, and no co2 being released.. tried to cqlibrate the damn thing and it wouldn't even show any ppms, just say co2 calibration failed.


----------



## 303 (Jul 4, 2011)

streets said:


> Ye So that controller is a piece of trash, they r sending me a new one, it was 4 days ago they told me they would send me a new one over night. I've spent around 1500 on co2 equipment and now it cant even b utilized for atleast tues day because of July 4th.. such a fucking let down... My issue was the ppm meter kept going on the fritz saying my ppms were at 151 when my lights were off, no exhaust, and no co2 being released.. tried to cqlibrate the damn thing and it wouldn't even show any ppms, just say co2 calibration failed.


 Bummer, that makes me doubt that peice of equipment, too many things and sensors going on. You should just return it and get 2 cap xgc-1e controllers. It'll cost maybe $200 more but you'll have a controller that has been proven.


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2011)

streets said:


> Ppm levels are correct, no need for recalibration. Put the sensor I'm my air cooled hood with air pumping in from outdoors, conclusion was that the air in my basement has natural ppm of 780 and outside air had ppm of 380


If that is the case you need a little more ventilation in your home. 
I'm intersted in seeing how bad the buds are going to stretch and become airy at the higher temps. There are other factors to consider like offgassing at higher temps etc. 
I'll keep litening here...

Kind


----------



## 303 (Jul 5, 2011)

unity said:


> If that is the case you need a little more ventilation in your home.
> I'm intersted in seeing how bad the buds are going to stretch and become airy at the higher temps. There are other factors to consider like offgassing at higher temps etc.
> I'll keep litening here...
> 
> Kind


 You're suggesting buds become 'airy' and stretch more during higher temps? If so in your opinion whats the perfect balance with co2 and without (temp, humidity, ppm)(temp, humidity)


----------



## max316420 (Jul 5, 2011)

just my thoughts but you would save alot of money if you switched over to a co2 burner, I was using a tank like every week running at 1500 ppm and so I decided to switch to burners in all my rooms and now I get at least 25 days outta a 20lb propane tank and its alot cheaper and have found that between 83-86 degrees works best when using co2 in a sealed room


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2011)

303 said:


> You're suggesting buds become 'airy' and stretch more during higher temps? If so in your opinion whats the perfect balance with co2 and without (temp, humidity, ppm)(temp, humidity)


Things are happier in my grow room at 78f, that is all I can say from experience. I have read all the 'fluff' talk about higher temps, and it makes perfect sense until I consider other factors...
It is a known fact that the higher the temps the looser the bud, brother. I am quality freak...

Kind


----------



## streets (Jul 5, 2011)

co2 burner would be a good idea, but i have 2 50lb tanks for flowering and a 20 lb tank for veg. and the way my controller is set up it really is efficient.

my sealed room is 17x15x7 my regulator is set at 15 sfch and runs for a total of 1:08-1:20 mins, shuts off for 15 minutes and the cycle repeats. ppms never go over 1300-1500. im going to drop the temps tonight, hopefully my new controller arrives today


----------



## max316420 (Jul 5, 2011)

unity said:


> View attachment 1677063View attachment 1677062View attachment 1677061View attachment 1677060
> 
> Things are happier in my grow room at 78f, that is all I can say from experience. I have read all the 'fluff' talk about higher temps, and it makes perfect sense until I consider other factors...
> It is a known fact that the higher the temps the looser the bud, brother. I am quality freak...
> ...



View attachment 1677366


Temps usually around 85 degrees


----------



## streets (Jul 5, 2011)

so 85 degrees it is! what nute line are you using? ive been using fox farms whole system, and just started mixing that with roots organic new line and their additives


----------



## unity (Jul 5, 2011)

max316420 said:


> View attachment 1677362View attachment 1677363View attachment 1677364View attachment 1677365View attachment 1677366View attachment 1677370View attachment 1677372View attachment 1677373
> 
> 
> Temps usually around 85 degrees


Well, you are making my point, look at how they are fox tailing out on you, that is a high temp issue. Nothing wrong with that, when I want to make hash etc. but for my personal stash of smoke I shoot for tight nugs bro. You need to show me a close up of one of those colas dry, if you want to impress me with a donkey dick. I have grown my own share of them, outside looks ok, but as soon as you dig in to the cola, they are loose, bright green and overall not satisfying to my taste. To each their own Max, I just wish you wouldn&#8217;t act as if 85f is common practice if you want top of the line dank! 
To the op, once you have grown your first batch at 85f, and you see firsthand what I am talking about, just remember that all you have to do is drop the temps, to make it all better 
Good luck bro!
Kind


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are using a high co2 concentration and have day temps of 85 your buds will definately not be airy and light...


----------



## 303 (Jul 5, 2011)

unity said:


> Well, you are making my point, look at how they are fox tailing out on you, that is a high temp issue. Nothing wrong with that, when I want to make hash etc. but for my personal stash of smoke I shoot for tight nugs bro. You need to show me a close up of one of those colas dry, if you want to impress me with a donkey dick. I have grown my own share of them, outside looks ok, but as soon as you dig in to the cola, they are loose, bright green and overall not satisfying to my taste. To each their own Max, I just wish you wouldnt act as if 85f is common practice if you want top of the line dank!
> To the op, once you have grown your first batch at 85f, and you see firsthand what I am talking about, just remember that all you have to do is drop the temps, to make it all better
> Good luck bro!
> Kind


 I have humidity issues at 85. My perfect balance is 80 with 40-45 RH. 85 puts me 50+%. Let me know how 85 works out for you as I will run 80.


----------



## streets (Jul 8, 2011)

just got my new controller, and its not calibrated


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 8, 2011)

streets said:


> just got my new controller, and its not calibrated


Does it have an air or zero calibration, or is it factory only? Background calibration DOES NOT work in a greenhouse environment. I've learned alot about them over the years.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 8, 2011)

unity said:


> Well, you are making my point, look at how they are fox tailing out on you, that is a high temp issue. Nothing wrong with that, when I want to make hash etc. but for my personal stash of smoke I shoot for tight nugs bro. You need to show me a close up of one of those colas dry, if you want to impress me with a donkey dick. I have grown my own share of them, outside looks ok, but as soon as you dig in to the cola, they are loose, bright green and overall not satisfying to my taste. To each their own Max, I just wish you wouldn&#8217;t act as if 85f is common practice if you want top of the line dank!
> To the op, once you have grown your first batch at 85f, and you see firsthand what I am talking about, just remember that all you have to do is drop the temps, to make it all better
> Good luck bro!
> Kind



Sorry dude my nugs are hard as a rock... don't really give a shit what you think and the pigtailing is a pheno from the blueberry and is most likely doubled because I pinch my tops.


----------



## max316420 (Jul 8, 2011)

streets said:


> just got my new controller, and its not calibrated



And I know with my controller you have to take it outside to calibrate it..


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm using the Sentinel CHHC-4 C02 Controller and it works great, when I'm not starving it power... I blew the power supply on it but it was my fault for overloading the circuit it was on. Sentinel sent me a new PS and it works perfect.

My running temp is 83-86F and c02 is set to 2000ppm during their light cycle. I didn't run c02 during veg since the plants don't use much of it at that time anyway. With my 50 lb tank turned off, the room still hovered at 900ppm since I was in there often. The longer I stayed, during feeding, trimming and lst'ing the ppm would be around 1100. No need to waste the tank at that time. I'm in my first week of flower and letting the c02 blast. Results should be great from everything I've gathered.

Also, my two 1000w digital ballasts don't seem to interfere with my controller at all. They are all within 2' from one another. 

Best of luck with your controller issues. Your plants look good either way,


----------



## unity (Jul 8, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Sorry dude my nugs are hard as a rock... don't really give a shit what you think and the pigtailing is a pheno from the blueberry and is most likely doubled because I pinch my tops.


Well, that&#8217;s the beautiful thing max, you don't have to! I'm still going to call bullshit when I hear it. 85f is a recipe for disaster (for many reasons), and you should not go around advocating it, especially not as the big ganja doctor you act like! And btw, ah fuck it...
Kind


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 8, 2011)

unity said:


> Well, thats the beautiful thing max, you don't have to! I'm still going to call bullshit when I hear it. 85f is a recipe for disaster (for many reasons), and you should not go around advocating it, especially not as the big ganja doctor you act like! And btw, ah fuck it...
> Kind


I'm curious as to why you would spread bad information about 85F being a "recipe for disaster"? What type of disaster are you referring to exactly? You shouldn't have trouble explaining yourself since you claim "for many reasons". What are those reasons, and please show proof, not just your opinion, thanks.


Taken directly from Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook:

_*As the temperature rises from the high 70's into the 80's F, plants spend more energy staying cool and maintaining faster cell metabolism. However, under high light conditions, photosynthesis increases as the temperature rises, resulting in a net gain in plant growth. Photosynthesis reaches it's apex at about 85F and about 6000-7500 fc (81,000 lux) of light. However, as heat rises further to 90F (32C), photosynthesis slows until it stops at about 95F (35C). At this point, plants go into preservation mode; photosynthesis stops as the plants spend energy acquiring water and transpiring it through the stomata in order to keep it cool.*_


----------



## max316420 (Jul 8, 2011)

Call bullshit when ever you want, let me see some pics of your grow since you like talking shit.... O and I forgot I joined this forum just to impress your stupid ass!!! So your saying when it gets 85 degrees outside that it fucks with plants.... think about what you said DUMBASS. Have a good night and GO FUCK YOURSELF!!! TROLL


----------



## max316420 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is another one for ya dickface, I suppose that high of temps are bad for clones too?? I beg to differ...


----------



## streets (Jul 8, 2011)

max316420 said:


> And I know with my controller you have to take it outside to calibrate it..


yea it works great now!


----------



## streets (Jul 8, 2011)

everything is set up, go check it out, the link is in my sig


----------



## unity (Jul 9, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Here is another one for ya dickface, I suppose that high of temps are bad for clones too?? I beg to differ...
> 
> View attachment 1682272View attachment 1682273




What an immature person you are, there is no need to call me names cause I don't agree with you bro, dumbass, dickface, troll etc. What are you man, a teenager or what?! Internet tuff guys, where I come from you don't talk to a man like that. You are too inmature for a conversation, that is too bad. 
I do not understand why you are too dense to understand the relationship between RH, high temps, plant stretching etc. Clearly during veg it does not matter as much, and we run higher temps, I run mine at about 83-85f during veg. But as soon as we get a dense canopy and some bud production, the temps come down a bit in order to prevent , stretching, mold problems etc. All comon problems with outside grows, so don't come to me with your bullshit comparison to the great outdoors.
92f with 35% RH, yep, you sure know your thing....


----------



## unity (Jul 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I'm curious as to why you would spread bad information about 85F being a "recipe for disaster"? What type of disaster are you referring to exactly? You shouldn't have trouble explaining yourself since you claim "for many reasons". What are those reasons, and please show proof, not just your opinion, thanks.
> 
> 
> Taken directly from Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook:
> ...


I got most of Ed's books, but he only talks about photosynthesis here, not about the heightened chance for molds, powdery mildew, increased root zone temps, bud stretching, pests thrive at higher temps as well, outgassing becomes a very real thing to consider at higher temps.... 
I have grown with co2 for over 3 years now. I have grown at temps as high as 85f, an as low as 76f. During veg I still run my temps between 83-85f, but during flower I get my best results (best to me is usually not the same as largest), meaning bud density, bud quality, teste etc, bud weight per size... at around 78f. 
Instead of calling me names you guys should try it out, run identical genetics twice, once at 85f and once at 78f, and see for yourselves.... 
Kind


----------



## unity (Jul 9, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Call bullshit when ever you want, let me see some pics of your grow since you like talking shit.... O and I forgot I joined this forum just to impress your stupid ass!!! So your saying when it gets 85 degrees outside that it fucks with plants.... think about what you said DUMBASS. Have a good night and GO FUCK YOURSELF!!! TROLL


Here you go, like i said close ups please:
Only because you want me to, I do not think this is a bud contest, all but is rightouss in its own way...
I'm only talking about most favorable growing conditions.


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jul 9, 2011)

unity said:


> I got most of Ed's books, but he only talks about photosynthesis here, not about the heightened chance for molds, powdery mildew, increased root zone temps, bud stretching, pests thrive at higher temps as well, outgassing becomes a very real thing to consider at higher temps....
> I have grown with co2 for over 3 years now. I have grown at temps as high as 85f, an as low as 76f. During veg I still run my temps between 83-85f, but during flower I get my best results (best to me is usually not the same as largest), meaning bud density, bud quality, teste etc, bud weight per size... at around 78f.
> Instead of calling me names you guys should try it out, run identical genetics twice, once at 85f and once at 78f, and see for yourselves....
> Kind


I don't recall calling you any names? I asked why you would spread bad info since what you were saying contradicts everything I've been reading. I think I'll still with Ed on this one. If Ed turns out to be wrong I will gladly come give you the praise you so desire. 

btw, those are some nice buds!


----------



## unity (Jul 9, 2011)

Dubbz0r said:


> I don't recall calling you any names? I asked why you would spread bad info since what you were saying contradicts everything I've been reading. I think I'll still with Ed on this one. If Ed turns out to be wrong I will gladly come give you the praise you so desire.
> 
> btw, those are some nice buds!


Idon't desire anything other then sharing experiences. Do with it as you must, but let's do it in an adult like maner. You are right, you we're not the one calling me names.
Kind


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's some info to add to this. During veg you want day and night temps closer together for ex. 82F-79F. This promotes growth of the foliage and more bud sights. During flower, or at least towards the second half of flower, you want day and night temperatures further apart for ex. 85F-75F to promote flavors, smells, colors, terperntines, ect.


----------



## alphawolf.hack (Jul 9, 2011)

do the math and set timers and use fresh air as control or buy expensive monitor your choice. co2 is the best way to go your room dimensions are almost the exact same a mine. just make sure everything is sealed up and lights on during the day so you can run higher temps. i used co2 my first time in a small room 4 three weeks and my plant tripled its size also you might want to set up irrigation if your not doing hydro they suck up water in the co2. i think im forgetting something.. of and good air circulation in room keep that co2 molecules swaped out on the leaves


----------



## streets (Jul 9, 2011)

alphawolf.hack said:


> do the math and set timers and use fresh air as control or buy expensive monitor your choice. co2 is the best way to go your room dimensions are almost the exact same a mine. just make sure everything is sealed up and lights on during the day so you can run higher temps. i used co2 my first time in a small room 4 three weeks and my plant tripled its size also you might want to set up irrigation if your not doing hydro they suck up water in the co2. i think im forgetting something.. of and good air circulation in room keep that co2 molecules swaped out on the leaves


got great air flow in the room, fans on the ground blowing co2 up and oscillation fans hitting the leaves. good advice, i lowered the lights as well so they are 8" away from the plants ppms are steady from 1300-1500 temps are 83


----------



## Joedank (Jul 9, 2011)

tight bro glad your room is coming along good do you have movers that is a big space. i run a chhc-4 and it rocks i run 1200-1400 ppm deadband 78-82 degrees and 45-50% humidity daytime and 40-45% nights. i have tried lower and higher temps as many of the old books including the cannabis grow bible by greg green advocated 90-95 as optimal and while the plants dont die they certainly dont chunk out like at lower temps it seems to help resin productioon and smell as well. but the right strain in the right room willalways do you right so go with what feels right till you see the light.... oh and since were showing nug pics this is my room four weeks in i little yellow cuz i keeps me night temp within five degrees of days hurts nitrogen uptake but rocks on sativa dominate stretch


----------



## budleydoright (Jul 9, 2011)

Indeed, running a hot room shortens the fuse one pretty much every problem I've had. Got to stay on top of it.

Others?


----------

